# Minastra - Maltese stew



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone want the recipe for this? There are 2 versions. Vegi, and regular. Its a hell of a long thing to type out, but beautiful! Servs about 12 1 cup servs. With a thick crusty bread, that is plenty. If one person wants it, I will type it up, and post it. Lemmy know!

(there is cabbage, potato, tomato, zucchini, panchetta-for the non vegi option, chicken stock/vegi stock, pasta,and it goes on and on)


----------

